# impeller bearing



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

I got my hands on a 1986 824 Toro, in exceptional shape, all documented and even have the original bill of sale, a whopping $1500 CAD plus taxes new in '86. 


Anyways, needed minor body repair (I think it was dropped from a truck bed and slammed on the ground on its right wheel braking a wheel bushing at the same time) and auger belt was slipping, When I split the machine in half, I saw there was side play on the impeller bearing, So I ordered it and saw it was not a bearing assembly but a bushing. why a bushing? This part works the hardest on a snow blower, what's up with that Toro?


Now my question is to the newer Toro owners that know if the impeller bushing was replaced by a roller bearing since 1986. I saw 1994 having the same thing but cannot get my hands on newer model documentation about impeller bearing/bushing


anyone?


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

Nope, they use the exact same assembly to this day. To be honest it works fine, in the bigger machines lasts about as long as a modern china bearing, and is way easier to service since the race is bronze and doesn't rust weld itself to the shaft. The smaller machines, like the later 624s and 522s, don't put as much stress on it so it lasts quite a long time in those applications.


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

hmm, you mentioned race, u mean the shaft does not turn in the bronze bushing? The bushing is actually a race?


I did not receive the part yet, so I cannot compare, but the old one I had to press the bronze bushing out, it would not turn in the round metal housing. 


this sounds odd


edit a min later: thanks for letting me know Toro uses this method to this day.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*You can put a sealed roller bearing in there. but you have to change out the races.*


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

yeah I know, any 7/8'' needle bearing assembly will fit. I had a MTD one in hand with the outer race holders, it's almost a perfect match to the bigger bolt circle on the Toro impeller housing, I'm planning on selling it when its done, so i'll keep it as stock as I can, If it were mine to keep, it would have been done no questions asked. 


thanks for the support


Sly


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

Probably going to create a debate about the meaning of the word but what Toro uses is generally classified as a plain bearing which are also known as bushings. Either term interchanges. You are correct that its fixed and does not spin. Like I said I prefer it to a roller bearing personally simply from a serviceability standpoint.


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

Same terminology I saw in the parts diagram, it is indeed called a bearing. And I too will not mess with that and call it a day, loll


U answered what I wanted to know about this bearing still being used in newer models,


thanks for the info Snothro, appreciate it


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

thats the only i hate about older toros, 15 years with those bushings and there done. dont expect to get 47 years and counting out of one like you will with an ariens bearing(yes, most of the ariens 10000 series i work on still have there original impeller bearing. i haven't had to replace any to this day)


----------

